

On Learning Clojure - samrat
http://honza.ca/2012/08/on-learning-clojure

======
lsmagalhaes
Nice, although it has no code samples =S For learning, this site is really
awesome: <http://www.4clojure.com/problems>

------
yolesaber
What would experienced Clojure coders recommended for a web framework? I'm
partial to more minimalist approaches a la Flask.

~~~
samrat
I'm not really much experienced, but I've played around with Noir and its
really similar to Flask. You could try out Compojure too, on which Noir is
based(even more minimalistic).

Right now, I'm following some Noir tutorials here: <http://yogthos.net/>

